# Barking Issues



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Bailey is a very vocal dog !

He'll bark at any dogs we meet on walks, but with a can of Pet Corrector and the command "quiet" we have almost got this one sorted.

The big problem we have is that sometimes we'll leave Bailey in one room while we're in another, for example at meal times, or if my children are playing a game with loads of bits etc. He can see us through the glass door, but will bark like crazy. If you shout "quiet" he'll ignore it and carry on. If you get up and open the door he'll run off like it's a game, then come back when you've sat down and do it again. If you leave him he'll just keep barking. 

What would people suggest as the best thing to do?


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

I guess I must be the only one with this problem then !!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh sorry Paul!! I am sure you are not the only one with a barky dog!! Right I would suggest putting him in a covered crate in another room while you need him to be away from you, a chewable treat like a stag bar or stuffed kong may help keep him occupied. I think maybe he is barking because he CAN see you. Do you think this may be worth trying?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Difficult though it is I would ignore him, if you respond you feed his need to be noticed. This obviously depends on any noise nuisance for neighbours etc but if you let him tell you when to let him join in the fun then he is top dog not you!


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Why don't you get a bark collar that sprays when they bark I had to get one for lottie as she barks at anything in the garden it's only a citrus spray and it does work then you can just put it on him without it being on in the end xx


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh and get it on eBay Alot cheaper than pets at home x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp is a barker, aeroplanes, other dogs, birds, anything really !!
Pet corrector didn't stop him, he doesn't bark in the car or if he's shut in another room though. He will bark at people/ dogs he see's outside the house.
Have also tried a collar that vibrated when he barked, that was useless. Distraction sometimes works but not always.
Have nearly resigned ourselves to the fact that he is just a vocal dog !


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I was planning to post about barking today, thanks, Paul! Bette barks at anyone going down the street, my neighbor if she hears her, and my cats. My youngest evil feline seems to have figured out that Bette's blind. She sneaks up on Bette while she's chewing a stag bar or whatever, and slap her face then run away. So Bette gets up and barks her head off. I was thinking of trying a dog whistle--the kind we're not supposed to hear.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi
My dog , Benji, can be vocal. Usually when he is feeling anxious and he becomes a bit of a watchdog. Dealing with barking depends on the cause- it can be a tough one to crack and takes a bit of work. I found the advise from Anne Rogers really helpful. She is the dog trainer/behaviourist that often contributes on the Cockapoo Owners Club FB page. Here's a link to her webpage on barking;
http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/2010/12/27/woof/

I hope you find it helpful. 

Meg


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

When we are out in the garden Ollie starts barking when he can hear the neighbours, he usually stops but the one over the back of us replicates his barking, which then makes Ollie reply! 

Nik
xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Meg, that's an interesting link.

Maisie is definitely a nervous defensive barker and is at her most noisy when unknown people come into the house. I'm even putting off getting decorators in!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Funny why they bark ... I think my dogs just bark to get noticed lol ... Hey look at us we are cute cockapoos type barking ..  

They dont bark at the postman or deliveries .. always bark at Dad coming home or someone parking on our drive ... oh and love to bark when on a walk too ... 

I have a great saying in life .. well I have quite a few really ... one of them being "Babies Cry and Dogs Bark.." as long as it is controllable of course


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies.......I'm not the only one then !!! 

Lots of good tips there to try. Hopefully one of them will work.


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

When did the barking start - at the moment Mollie doesn't bark at all; but she's only 9 weeks old. Hoping she may not develop into a barker!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley is now 18 week and whilst he could bark really early on he has probably started barking a lot more the last 3 or 4 weeks, he barks out of frustration when he wants something mostly, when he wants to get to other dogs (so he barks all the way through our obedience class!), when he wants some food, when he wants to get out of the car etc - he's good otherwise in the car but barks before we set off and when I stop (I do wait until he's stopped before I open it). He has just started barking when he hears people nearby when he's in our back garden, it doesn't help that we have a footpath behind it!


----------



## KateC (Jun 24, 2012)

Pauleady,

Thatcher barks and wags his tail when he sees other dogs about the pond.
As this gives mixed signals to the other owners, I keep a small spray bottle containing water in my pocket (2oz).
If he continues to bark after I have give the command for him to stop, I spray him once.
This is all that is generally required for him to stop and sit down.
By his behavior, it would appear this action embarrasses him into submitting to the command.

Have you tried this inexpensive option?

Best wishes,

Kate


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

I only have a small house & only have a couple of options if I want him away from us ie eating dinner or if he's playing up etc, his cage - which is in the same room as us, & if I put him in there he can see us & bark like mad which, if we're eating dinner isn't ideal! The only other option is the kitchen which has a normal door so he can't see us, if we put him in there he doesn't bark at all, he may wimper or cry a bit but that's it & I'm sure it's because he can't see us. Maybe you could get a blind for the glass door until he/she's a little older (if you have no other room options) & the barking is under control or hang a large towel over it?


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly was never much of a barker, but now at a year old she seems to have found her voice and wants to use it as much as possible. She's discovered how to growl suddenly as well! But I think part of the problem may be the awful weather and the fact we're just not getting out for as long as I'd like or as often. She has started being naughty in other respects as well, like stealing cushions and flower pots with plants in, which she has never done, so I suspect boredom and surplus energy and am trying to reduce this. Or we may just have hit the terrible teens!  She is really testing me at the moment, so perhaps it is the latter!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wiz1908 said:


> I only have a small house & only have a couple of options if I want him away from us ie eating dinner or if he's playing up etc, his cage - which is in the same room as us, & if I put him in there he can see us & bark like mad which, if we're eating dinner isn't ideal! The only other option is the kitchen which has a normal door so he can't see us, if we put him in there he doesn't bark at all, he may wimper or cry a bit but that's it & I'm sure it's because he can't see us. Maybe you could get a blind for the glass door until he/she's a little older (if you have no other room options) & the barking is under control or hang a large towel over it?


Is there a doorway that he could see you from but be in a different room? I have learnt an amazing bit of training from a trainer (who I actually paid a fair bit to so hope you lot appreciate getting it for free!) It is possible to have an invisible line that the dog will not cross if you are more determined than them, just stand and block them from crossing it, move when they move, you do not need to speak to them at this time, when they eventually give up (they really will in time) they usually lay down, you then say lay down and treat (you need to be prepared for this) as you walk to the table or wherever you want to be be ready for them to try again, immediately go back to stop them, it may mean you don't have a very relaxing meal time the first couple of times but I think he will realise that when you are eating he does not come near, we have a kitchen/diner with kitchen units coming halfway across which is a perfect place to do this, we usually do a shh noise or say back now and he realises its our meal time and just lays down, he's up the minute we get up though! but this works well in lots of situations. worth a try you maybe surprised. sorry this is a long one, perhaps I should have put it on a new thread!


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

Remington is a terrible barker, also. He runs out the back door barking in anticipation of anything that might be there to bark at! So frustrating. And when people walk by, he runs out to them and his bark turns to a terrible cry like he's being hurt. It's so embarrassing.


----------

